# Livingstone says Hi.



## Livingstone (Sep 19, 2009)

This is our lil guy. His Name is Livingstone and he's about 5 months old.

This is his home... Its 4ft by 4ft. 






This is the lil guy eating.





This is what he does when hes done eating.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 19, 2009)

Awwwww, so cute sleeping on the rock!

What's that flexible material you used to make the table out of? Some kind of fencing? How did you attach it to the table so substrate doesn't come out the bottom? I love it!


----------



## Rhyno47 (Sep 19, 2009)

Whats the thing connected to the side?


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

What a nice enclosure you have made for him. I love the pictures of him sleeping what a sweet tortoise. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, its good to be part of the forum. 

The flexable material is something I found at the hardware store, it is connected to the table top with 90 degree angle brackets and its sealed to the table with silicone sealant. The table is covered in a thick rubber matt to prevent leaks. So far it has held up well and probably cost me about $30.00 to make. 

The unit attached to the side is a rheostat that I was using to prevent the temp going above 110. Now that I have it down to a science about the temps on the table, I no longer use it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, man! That's a great tort table! Lots of room for exercise. I'll bet Livingstone loves it.

Our forum members are just so inventive. Who woulda' thunk to use that stuff for a habitat?

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 20, 2009)

Brilliant enclosure! Gorgeous tortoise!! Love his name


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow! That is one great table. I love it, and your Tort is beautiful.


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2009)

Livingstone is very cute 
I really like his tort table  it looks really nice!


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. His pen has a different setup now, We realized the hide log wasnt really his thing. So no what I have is rocks that I layed out with a cover on top and then filled over with substrate and filled in with substrate. Then I let nature take its course and livingstone actually dug out a burrow. He now spends alot of his time in the burrow or sunbathing at its entrance. His food dish is directly in front of the opening so he can see when I put down food. Ill poat pics of the depth and size but it really is cool, he can really dig for a lil guy.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2009)

His enclosure is AMAZING!! Make one for my Nelson! 
And those pictures of him sleeping are way too adorable! I can't handle that much cuteness!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 21, 2009)

Please post some more pics! Its an AWESOME table! I really like the shape of it! Rectangles can get so dull  lol!

My only suggestion would be to toss a couple plants in, so he can "explore" whats around them and whatnot. If they can't see their whole "world" its that much more interesting to them!

I bet he's a happy little tort!


----------



## Stazz (Sep 22, 2009)

Livingstone is SUCH a cutie pie !!! Lovely pics, and good enclosure, Im sure he'll be very happy in it!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Sep 25, 2009)

great enclosure, we love it and the pics of Livingston sleeping on the rock is just too adorable!!!


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the tort table and livingstone is so cute! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like bend a board great idea. Livingstone is cute and you just gotta love what they use for pillows.


----------

